# Very Sad



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Just to let you all know i lost 2 pigeons this week, first one of my old tipplers a dark checker 11 years old. Then today my young runt pigeon that was blind in one eye, the tippler i used to fly in its younger years and it was a good flyer too, at least i got photo`s of these bird`s.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ah, Paul, I am sorry to read this. Your pigeons are so pretty and well cared for. Sending big hug across the Atlantic to you.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences - heal with time and time to heal. You have quite a beautiful family - thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear this sad news, mini paul.
My sincere condolences on the loss of your little friends.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, add my sympathies and condolences!

Losing beloved pijies NEVER gets easier! 

Please give all the others hugs and scritches from

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry for the loss of these two birds, Paul. You have my heartfelt condolences.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Paul. 

Cynthia


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Wow, 11yrs old...his loss (a loss of any pet) had to be hard.
I am also sorry that the blind one passed.

-Hilly


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know how important your birds are to you and I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear your 2 birds passed away, it's always hard to lose any pigeon, but especially a pet.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of the two pigeons passing and would like to echo what everyone else expressed in offering my condolences.

Bill B.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry to hear this


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear the sad news.

Reti


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm very sorry about your birds. I know you miss them terribly and I wish comfort for you.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, Paul that is sad news -I second sending hugs across the way.... 
thinking of you and yours Boni


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved birds, Paul.

Cindy


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Paul,

I've only just seen your post, I'm really sorry to hear your news.
After breathing a sigh of relief that the hawk stayed away, this must be a sad blow for you.

Janet


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind word`s, its very nice of you all.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm also very sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful pijies, Paul. I know what wonderful care they receive from you and how much they mean to you! I hope you are able to find some comfort in your other pigeons. Thank you for giving them such a great home and life.


----------

